# Audio - Paul Berry Discusses being an Organic Beekeeper



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Bees can forage for miles, up to seven in hard times. How does one control all that territory, even if it is only three, lets say; and know that the bees did not forage on a single pesticide treated area? Not using chemicals in your beekeeping operation is another thing and it sure as blazes does not equal organic honey or organic beekeeping.


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Vance G said:


> Bees can forage for miles, up to seven in hard times. How does one control all that territory, even if it is only three, lets say; and know that the bees did not forage on a single pesticide treated area? Not using chemicals in your beekeeping operation is another thing and it sure as blazes does not equal organic honey or organic beekeeping.


Hi Vance,

Cheers for the response.

I think Paul answered that question very well in the comments section of the blog post, here is his answer. Remember we are from New Zealand, so this may be different from where you keep bees.

>>Sanctuary Honey Ltd holds the highest Certified Organic standards available in New Zealand, namely the COR (Canadian Organic Standard) as well as Asurequality technical rules, UK soil and health, JAS etc.

What this means to the layman is that all Organic sites must be Audited and qualify to the Organic standards by being specific distances from council maintained roads, non organic farms and any non native vegetation within flying distance.

Every batch of our honey is also individually tested utilising a “Multi Residue” laboratory test, designed to detect residue in ppm of 250 chemical compounds and our Organic honey must pass 100% before each batch of honey receives its final Asurequality certification.

I trust this may answer your questions and additionally shed some light in what it takes to be an “Organic beekeeper” …
<<

Hope that helps....Gary


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh I always wondered how it worked. He has to be certain distances from anything that might be sprayed.

So for purity of honey a "certified organic" beekeeper could give either better, or worse honey, than a "treatment free" beekeeper. Because the "certified organic" beekeeper does actually treat with chemicals but is at least in theory, not exposed to other sprays etc, but the "treatment free" beekeeper puts no chemicals in his hive but could have bees collecting from sources that have been sprayed.

One thing though, he does use a heckuva lot of Thymol and very regularly, it is hard to see how his honey could not be tainted with it?


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the email.

Hmmm not sure Old Timer, but I hear that Thymol makes the honey taste like listerine, so I would guess that Paul doesn't leave supers on when treating.

I will ask him next time I see him, or drop him an email. He is a nice guy and won't bite, his address is on his web site at http://sting.co.nz/

I'm sure he would love to hear from you.

Thanks...Gary


----------

